# School is out!



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For most of the 25 million Mexican public school students and million and a half teachers/administrators, the annual one-month Summer vacation begins today. Classes resume August 18th.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A vacation from school bus driving for me ..... yeah !!!


----------



## Pure (Jul 15, 2014)

When schools back in, I would have been in Mexico City a week!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pure said:


> When schools back in, I would have been in Mexico City a week!


So we should wait until Aug 11th to welcome you to Mexico. Let me be the first anyway.


----------

